

Backbone.offline allows your Backbone.js app to work offline with localStorage - Ask11
https://github.com/Ask11/backbone.offline/blob/master/src/backbone_offline.coffee

======
malandrew
How does this differ from backbone.localstorage.js?

<https://github.com/jeromegn/Backbone.localStorage>

[http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/docs/backbone-
local...](http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/docs/backbone-
localstorage.html)

~~~
Ask11
This library caches data in localStorage and sync them with server (when
online). Main difference is sync-algorithm which works with server using REST
API. You can read about it here:
<https://github.com/Ask11/backbone.offline#how-it-works>

------
Ask11
You can see it in action here: <https://saveideanow.com/demo_app>

------
jeromegn
Glad somebody did that. At some point this was a goal for
Backbone.localStorage, but I ended up working with other technologies and not
being willing to make time for this.

Good work!

~~~
Ask11
Thank you Jerome! Your library was a start point of inspiration for me and I
glad to see your assessment of my job.
<https://github.com/Ask11/backbone.offline#special-thanks>

